# Discolored grout???



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

We recently did a tile job using products we always use and some areas of the grout look discolored. They almost look wet or like water got trapped inside and was sealed in.

Any idea what caused this? Could my guys have used too much water or indeed sealed too early? We waited days to seal so I wouldn't think that's the cause.

I'm stumped and I need to correct it.

Appreciate the help.

Wack


----------



## vconstruction (Apr 1, 2007)

Is that grout near the tub or caulk? If it is grout I would say it was because someone used to much water. Either mixed it to wet or sponged it way to much. One other thing, if that is grout next to the tub I think you are going to have worse problems than the color issue. That should be caulked.


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

It is grout there. That is the grout that's discolored next to the tub. It was also along a few of the other walls but got covered by the shoe.

What's the fix? Grind out and then color matched caulk?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

What brand is that? C-cure?

It's contaminated. I've seen it happen for many different reasons. Usually has nothing to do with the mixing of the grout, but usually has something to do with something contaminating it during installation, a sponge pulled across it that is contaminated by something adjacent to the grout, something in the grout lines before you put the grout in it...

Just cut it out and replace, but clean the area around it really good before you regrout.


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> What brand is that? C-cure?
> 
> It's contaminated. I've seen it happen for many different reasons. Usually has nothing to do with the mixing of the grout, but usually has something to do with something contaminating it during installation, a sponge pulled across it that is contaminated by something adjacent to the grout, something in the grout lines before you put the grout in it...
> 
> Just cut it out and replace, but clean the area around it really good before you regrout.


I'm not sure what brand it is but I know it's one of the ones that we regularly use. It was rather weird because it happened on almost all the edges, almost like it was because they didn't sponge it well enough or didn't get enough water out of right there. Like I said most of it was covered by the base shoe but right there along the tub was visible and at first I thought it just hadn't dried all the way, months later it's still there.

We'll cut it out and use some color matched caulk.

Thanks guys.

Wack


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

It looks like one of two things to me-- either latex may have leeched from the thinset and migrated to the surface of the grout, or more likely, when your guys were grouting they may have passed the sponge on the final wipe a little too fast and left just a little bit of water sitting on the grout joint.


----------



## Whip (Feb 18, 2008)

*Any one else been in house*

hase anyone else been in the house? Cleaners?


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

Bill_Vincent said:


> It looks like one of two things to me-- either latex may have leeched from the thinset and migrated to the surface of the grout, or more likely, when your guys were grouting they may have passed the sponge on the final wipe a little too fast and left just a little bit of water sitting on the grout joint.


 That's what I was thinking. I've never actually seen that happen but makes sense to me.




Whip said:


> hase anyone else been in the house? Cleaners?


Nope, we did the work then I came that night to inspect and right away I noticed it. Figured it'd go away as it cured but it never did.


----------

